# MLS 2017 Free Tips!



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 24, 2017)

MLS Sunday 

 PORTLAND TIMBERS V ORLANDO CITY 

 Orland City FC will be traveling to Providence Park to meet Portland Timbers for its 4th consecutive away match. While Orland doesn't really have much to play for anymore, Portland has everything to play for. Looking at the record, the Timbers are strong at home this season. Taking down Orlando once more at Providence park won't be that difficult. 

 Asian Handicap Betting Recommendation: Portland Timbers -1 at 2.02 


 You can check the full preview here and get the best pick for one other MLS match: ATLANTA UNITED V MONTREAL IMPACT 

 Good luck!

- Luke M


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 30, 2017)

MLS Saturday, 9/30/2017

COLUMBUS CREW V DC UNITED

What a great position Columbus Crew is right now. They had a full 7 days of rest approaching this match, 2 points away from a playoff spot and they can sneak a fourth place from Chicago without too much pressure. Taking down a DC United squad that still stuck at the bottom of the Eastern Conference is a walk in the park, or a walk in the playoffs, rather. 

Asian Handicap Betting Recommendation from @meatmansoccer: Columbus Crew -0.75 at 1.790

If you want to read the full preview, you can find it here. Preview and betting tip for Orlando City v FC Dallas is also included on the full preview. 

Good luck!

-- Luke M


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Oct 6, 2017)

MLS Saturday, 7th Oct

Minnesota United v Sporting Kansas City Scorecard: Minnesota United: Home W7-D3-L6 SportingKC: Away W2-D6-L6 All pressure is on SKC in this match. Plus, some many key players are absent due to international duties (Feilhaber, Besler, Zusi, Mustivar and Saad). We're backing Minnesota in here!

Asian Handicap Betting Recommendation: Minnesota United +0.5 at 1.940

You can read the full match preview here and get the best pick for one other MLS match: New York Red Bulls v Vancouver Whitecaps 

 Good luck!

-- Luke M


----------

